# Babayı almak



## Lillita

Herkese merhaba! 

I was watching a music video about students failing their final exams when I came across this expression. I tried to find the meaning, but all I could figure out is that it is not a very nice expression and refers to an unpleasant experience. However, I would like to know what an appropriate English equivalent can be. 

For more context, the song goes as follows:

_Yine mi büte kaldım
Bütün hepsinden mi kaldım
Yine FF mi aldım
Anladım ben babayı aldım_​
Yardımınız için şimdiden çok teşekkür ederim. 
İyi günler!


----------



## Lillita

After a few days of intense investigation I think I have found the answer to my own question. This phrase actually means something like _"getting / gaining nothing despite of great expectations"_... Just in case anybody else apart from me wonders...


----------



## Muttaki

You may not even get any expectations. "Babayı almak" means getting nothing.


----------



## srhat

It's extremely informal by the way, it is OK to use that phrase among phrase but it may sound weird in other contexts


----------



## ancalimon

It's more than informal. it's downright vulgar.  "Baba" here means "a big dick".


----------



## Wolverine9

Muttaki said:


> You may not even get any expectations. "Babayı almak" means getting nothing.





srhat said:


> It's  extremely informal by the way, it is OK to use that phrase among phrase  but it may sound weird in other contexts





ancalimon said:


> It's more than informal. it's downright vulgar.  "Baba" here means "a big dick".



This is confusing.  The first and third interpretations are completely different.


----------



## Rallino

Why different? 
The first one, by Muttaki, explains the meaning of the phrase, while the third one, by Ancalimon, gives details about its register.


----------



## Muttaki

ancalimon said:


> It's more than informal. it's downright vulgar.  "Baba" here means "a big dick".



I never thought it that way. I didn't know that.


----------



## ancalimon

Now I think about it, there are some funny expressions that are vulgar in Turkish. This one is the funny kind.


----------

